# 64 gto rear axle housing bushings



## 23plumpt (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi, my first post, can any members out there tell me where I can purchase or have a part# for the rear upper control arm bushings that are on the axle housing? my local napa store has the one's for the front of the control arm but not on the axle. any help would be greatly appreciated.

Bob


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome, You should be able to purchase them as a kit for the upper and lower rear control arms, moog may have them available for just the upper differential connection,

Competition Engineering 3165 Competition Engineering Rear Control Arm Bushings

Energy Suspension 3-3133R

Moog K5196 Moog Bushings


----------

